# south bend 10k purchase



## lugnard (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey everyone, Just bought this SB 10k last weekend on Craigslist. What a great addition to my 405 that I have had for years. Looking forward to cleaning it up and enjoying power crossfeed not to mention the QCGB!!!! Haven't taken any pics as of yet. These are the photos off the add. Actually I thought it was a 9 inch and was pleased that it is a 10k. Serial
number 31234KKR. I'm thinking a 1973?? Came with a few 6k collets but the pin is worn away in the spindle. Anyone replaced these before and how bad a job it it? Got it for $1700. Not a great deal but it I was fine with that. 

No broken or chipped gears and everything seems to work good. Nice and smooth. Need to shoehorn it in somewhere but that will happen soon enough. Never have enough room in my shop!!

Harry Ruble


----------



## LJP (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks like a nice machine with some good tooling with it. Good deal.


----------



## DoogieB (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice lathe!  Looks almost identical to mine and your estimated 1973 manufacture date should be really close compared to number on my 10K.  You got a good deal especially with the preferred telescopic steady and follow rests.

I think just about every 10K has the collet pin worn or sheared-off in the spindle.  For me with the hand wheel, it really hasn't been much of a big deal; I just stop the collet turning with my fingers when I start to tighten it down.  The lever you have might be different.

We aren't supposed to post direct links to Practical Machinist here, but if you search over there for "SB 10K spindle - 6K collet pin replacement" you'll find a good thread on the repair.


----------



## aametalmaster (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice find. I have a 10K about the same vintage but rear drive. I love it...Bob


----------



## lugnard (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm pretty stoked about it. As for the collet closer I'm not familiar with it but I can't imagine the lever can put enough squeeze on the collet. I'm guessing you then tighten with the hand wheel at the end?? I'll poke around and see if I can find info on the pin replacement but maybe I can just use it as is. 

I know the closer I have for my 405 has no pins at least in the spindle so it should work o.k. It seems that the collet adapter and 3c collets would also work on the 10k as long as I use my other draw bar. Have not tried it yet.

One thing thats missing is the handle/threaded bolt set up to lock the tailstock quill. For now I have a 5/16 allen head bolt and washer which works but would like to have the original set up. Might have to try making one but don't have a ball turner. It's on my want list to make one. 

Harry


----------



## DoogieB (Oct 17, 2014)

> Thanks guys! I'm pretty stoked about it. As for the collet closer I'm  not familiar with it but I can't imagine the lever can put enough  squeeze on the collet. I'm guessing you then tighten with the hand wheel  at the end??



The whole point of a lever collet closer is that when you have it adjusted correctly (with the wheel) you can tighten and release the collet with the lever while the lathe is running.  I can't find a video of a SB lever collet closer, but here's one for a Logan that seems to work similar:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwr4yWq98l4

If you don't want to make one it's easy to find the quill lock on Ebay.  If you watch the auctions for awhile you can find one at a decent price.  That's the nice thing about the 10K's, it's very easy to find parts since much of the lathe uses 9A parts.


----------



## lugnard (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks Doogie! that video helped. I'll have to try the closer. Need to clean it up a bit but it seems to be complete. I'll keep an eye on ebay for the quill lock. Much easier than trying to make one but still might give it a go. I need a handle for an old safe that is missing one side and it's alot like the quill lock so still want to make a ball turner.

Was checking out the 3 jaw 6" chuck that came with it. Looks to be fairly new. Has a P.C. logo that after searching looks to be a Gibraltar from MSC.
http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/76784982
most likely like the one in the link. Only got one set of jaws tho. But at least the inside jaws. China made probably but seems o.k. Anyone have one or know anything about them?

Harry


----------

